# Lathe dro...



## Tamper84 (Dec 29, 2012)

In my quest for machines, I have noticed that alot of mills have dros. Understandable for bolt holes etc. is there a reason why lathes really don't have them? Or am I just dumb enough to think like this :*****slap2: :lmao:

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ray C (Dec 29, 2012)

You know, that's one of the more interesting questions I've heard in a while...  If I had to take a guess, I'd say it's because mills operate in many planes and all conceivable directions whereas lathes deal mainly with length and depth.


----------



## GaryK (Dec 29, 2012)

Bolt hole circles are nice on a mill when you need them, but I think most people use them for positioning speed. It also allows you to ignore backlash and taking up the slack.

I have one on my new lathe and it makes it a lot faster like the mill. Without it you usually use a dial indicator for carriage positioning. It's always there with a DRO.

I think with the cost coming down you will see them a lot more on lathes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 29, 2012)

A few of us have added DROs to our lathes. Here is my take on the subject. 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6061-Another-Lathe-DRO-Installation-Hercus-SB9

Here's Pacer's version.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8544-Another-variation-on-quot-cheap-quot-lathe-dro


----------



## Kennyd (Dec 29, 2012)

I have one on my Clausing: *http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...Clausing-4900-Series-Lathe?highlight=clausing*


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 29, 2012)

All of those examples are really good ones.. good work.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 29, 2012)

Chris,
I fitted one to my carriage. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I think they are just an extension of whats become available cheaper for people to have on their mill, and now on lathes
Makes some operations easier on the lathe. Boring in a blind hole especially.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Tamper84 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you guys! 

Chris


----------

